# Optical Input not working...Dirty?



## Mozhoven

Hello, 

 I've been trying to get my TOSlink optical input on my Marantz SR5000 to work with no luck so far. 

 The 2 coaxial inputs work fine (although the one closest to the optical input is a bit temperamental with cable placement, possibly a loose solder joint?)

 Anyway, the way my receiver works is that you choose your input (i.e. DVD) and then use a toggle switch to go between the Optical, Coaxial 1, Coaxial 2, and Analogue input. If it doesn't not detect a signal, the red light next to the corresponding input constantly blinks. It stays steady for a working signal. 

 So, it does not work. I've tried it on both my DVD player, CD player, and Satellite tuner. I've tested these on my other reliever's optical input with no problems at all. 

 I've looked in the input jack and it seems dirty. Not sure how to clean it - or even if I should clean it. 

 I'm not sure if it matters or not, but the plug doesn't "click" in like it does with other components...

 Any advice here?


----------



## infinitesymphony

You could try blowing some compressed air inside. It's a light-based connection, so dust could potentially effect signal transmission. Do you see a red light when you look inside? It might be broken, for whatever reason...


----------



## Mozhoven

I tried the air, to no avail. I see no red light at all in the input. 

 When I look down a working optical input (not powered on though), I see a reflective glassy surface. In this one, I do not. Is there a lens at the bottom that can be cleaned? If so, how would I go about it. I don't think a Q-tip would fit in there.


----------



## infinitesymphony

I'm not sure, but I think that particular input may be dead. Has it ever worked? The fact that it doesn't click in is a bad sign.


----------



## sahwnfras

Its probally dead. It could be a loose solder joint if your lucky, but it might need a new board. If it needs a new board i would just say live without it, cuz itll prob to much to get it repaird.


----------



## labrat

Deleted.


----------



## Mozhoven

This receiver is a new (old) acquisition so I have no idea if it ever worked. When you pay $40 for something on Craigslist, you don't ask to many questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Is there a way to replace the input-connector without replacing the board? 

 Since I've got two coaxial inputs (albeit one is sensitive to placement), I've considered getting an optical/coaxial adapter to use with my satellite receiver. Do you think that is a better alternative?


----------



## Maniac

Open it up and check the back of the optical input connector, it should say TORX*** and *** = 3 digits... you can then buy the same part online somewhere to replace it. Those parts are really common, and if you can't find the exact part, just one one that's pin compatible and faster (they will also show their max bandwidth in spec).


----------



## Mozhoven

Ok, I've opened up the receiver and have had a good look at the TOSlink jack connection. 

 Looks like the previous owner tried a repair and it doesn't look like it went very well. It would seem the the little metal rings on the circuit board have come off and there is no place for a connection (i.e. no place for solder to adhere to). 

 Can this be circumvented? I called Marantz and they do not sell full boards, only individual components. I could use the jack I have, but it most likely won't solder back as-is. Any suggestions? 

 Should I just get a optical-to-coaxial adapter and call it a day? 

 P.S. good news on the loose coaxial jack - just a cold solder joint, easily fixed.


----------



## Maniac

If you can take a pic of the aftermath around the soldering pads, please do so and post it in full res somewhere. I should be able to tell you how much effort and what parts you need to repair it.


----------



## green_avanti

*



*


----------

